# Poyol - Microsoft Support Tech



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Please welcome *Poyol* - Tech, Microsoft Support !

Congratulations and welcome aboard!

jcgriff2 


.
J. C. Griffith
Manager, Microsoft Support

.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the appointment!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats - nice work!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, *Poyol*!! WTG!!


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Gals and those inbetween!

Poyol


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Poyol :smile:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and welcome to the staff!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Poyol


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats and Welcome Poyol!


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Outcaste, 

Looking forward to helping ya'll out!

Jason


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations *Poyol*!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Poyol and congratulations


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations Poyol! :wave:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations... ))))))))))))


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------

